# Completed Nature Aquarium - IAPLC 2012 Rank 427



## JoshScape (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIGMK6qfnCw&feature=g-upl


Honeycomb rocks used for layout









Planting HC, HM, and Hairgrass



























Finished


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

Um, wow! I'm super jealous LOL Great job!!


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing! Very good job. Any more pics?


----------



## PinkPoodle (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, what an incredible tank! It's spotlessly clean too!


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Really awesome. Only thing i dont like is the white sand. But, still really really cool


----------



## bostonthiparty (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, awesome tank. The last picture is simply unreal!


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice! I like it I like it A LOT!!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not a fan of white PFS But, you have made it work well in this scape. 
Very nice effort!


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

White sand is great and gives it a way more natural look.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## JoshScape (Aug 25, 2012)

**

Hi everyone thanks for the feedback.

the last photo took all day to get


----------



## Bleeker (Aug 29, 2012)

B-E-A-UTIFUL! I love hot they are such small plants but the tank looks sooo large. I always try to make that effect but it never works as planned. Great inspiration.


----------



## sinthesis (May 23, 2012)

It's so cool to see how it looked before it all grew in...gives me hope  I'm really digging this, it's so sophisticated and confident, you didn't just throw a bunch of stuff in there like a noob (cough-me-cough). How long did this take to grow in??


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

do you think you could post all a list of the plants you used? it looks great and you have really inspired all of us

*and what did you tie the moss in the foreground onto?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I would really LOVE to see this setup with a moonlight shimmering effect.

PLEASE tell me you are planning to do this.


----------



## JoshScape (Aug 25, 2012)

sinthesis said:


> It's so cool to see how it looked before it all grew in...gives me hope  I'm really digging this, it's so sophisticated and confident, you didn't just throw a bunch of stuff in there like a noob (cough-me-cough). How long did this take to grow in??


Hi

I think it took about 4 months

pretty quick i think


----------



## JoshScape (Aug 25, 2012)

Tcal01 said:


> do you think you could post all a list of the plants you used? it looks great and you have really inspired all of us
> 
> *and what did you tie the moss in the foreground onto?


hi i only used HM at the back with hydrocotyle mid to back and HC with flame moss at the front

theres some hair grass there but that was a mistake

moss just tied to small rocks


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## JoshScape (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey guys someone posted the results for the IAPLC 2012 result

i got 427











here's the link
http://akvakertesz.hu/threads/inter...s-layout-contest-2012.2387/page-16#post-91230


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

so beautiful... i teared!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## JoshScape (Aug 25, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> so beautiful... i teared!



Thanks


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Nov 17, 2012)

Its gorgoues and simple.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations that's awesome!


----------

